# Lovely Lacy Snoot pattern



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

From The Yarn Loop, an online news letter, I got this lovely pattern that I'm currently knitting. I'm having so much fun that I had to share it with you all.

http://www.theyarnloop.com/2013/08/free-pattern-download-lacy-snood-pattern


----------



## rotarian1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've heard of snoods, but what is a snoot?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

rotarian1 said:


> I've heard of snoods, but what is a snoot?


It's really a cowl that one can pull up to one's hair and you have a snood. I misspelled it... sorry.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty, but I thought that a "snood" was a hairnet type accessory common in the Civil War/WWII eras.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

This is just lovely. Thanks for sharing. I'm going to make this for a friend of mine. I've been on the lookout of the perfect cowl pattern for her. I think this might be it.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I just looked at the pattern....very pretty. I am going to start it today. I am also going to make it in the round so that I do not have to sew it up, and have a seam line.


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

really beautiful pattern, thanks for link,
I will also try doing this in the round


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That's much prettier than I expected! I thought I'd see an old fashioned hair accessory at the back of the head. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Very pretty, but I thought that a "snood" was a hairnet type accessory common in the Civil War/WWII eras.


Who knows....apparently. For gosh sakes, I didn't even spell the name correctly. I should just mind my own business and quit sharing. Please disregard my post.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Who knows....apparently. For gosh sakes, I didn't even spell the name correctly. I should just mind my own business and quit sharing. Please disregard my post.


I, for one, appreciate the share. Don't take any of our comments to heart!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Glenysm said:


> really beautiful pattern, thanks for link,
> I will also try doing this in the round


If you figure out how to knit it in-the-round, please, please share that info with me. I like how it's coming out... very pretty. And, I know there are others for whom I want to make this item... so, I will make it again. AND, I would LOVE to knit it in-the-round.

I began it in that fashion... then by the 5th row or so... it didn't make sense to me... so, I ripped, ripped and began anew. Now, I'm knitting it flat. I HATE sewing my knit; alas. I can usually convert so that it can be knitted in-the-round. However, of late my mind and soul is in such a turmoil (family stuff) that I'm glad that I finally have the desire to knit again. Because of the "fog" 
I'm not able to figure out. But, if I had clear instruction, some direction... I would be most appreciative.

I'm glad you liked the pattern.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I, for one, appreciate the share. Don't take any of our comments to heart!


I'm not, really. I goofed and some people just have to say what's on their minds; that's fine. However... I do appreciate your comment and glad that you liked the "whatever it is"... see, I can be sarcastic too.

It's really quite nice to knit and see it develop; although, for me ... it will take a long time to accomplish. It's times like this when I wished that I knitted Continental vs. English-style. (gosh, this sounds like I'm never satisfied... lol). Hey, at this point of my life I'm glad the arthritis is at bay and my hands and fingers can still knit, type, etc.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> If you figure out how to knit it in-the-round, please, please share that info with me...


Pretty sure you do all odd numbered rows as written, and knit all even numbered rows.

Edit: Whoops -- and leave off any edge stitches. But now I see it starts & ends in different places, so I probably didn't think it through well enough. I think you have to caston all 151 stitches because row 7 uses every stitch.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Pretty sure you do all odd numbered rows as written, and knit all even numbered rows.
> 
> Edit: Whoops -- and leave off any edge stitches. But now I see it starts & ends in different places, so I probably didn't think it through well enough. I think you have to caston all 151 stitches because row 7 uses every stitch.


Yeah... you're a Smart Cookie; but, even YOU got stung at row 7... that's where I stopped and I didn't have the energy to attempt to figure it out. I use to be tenacious about these kind of challenges, even though they can be time-consuming. I hope you're up for it... and figure it out. Please keep me posted with your success or set-backs in this endeavor to solve our need to knit this baby in the round.  :thumbup:

There HAS to be a way!!!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Palenque1978 said:


> Who knows....apparently. For gosh sakes, I didn't even spell the name correctly. I should just mind my own business and quit sharing. Please disregard my post.


We all misspell words occasionally, so it's no big deal. And then there's that [email protected]^# autocorrect that frequently changes what you type. Again, not a big deal. Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern. I appreciate it, as do many other KPers, I'm sure


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yeah... you're a Smart Cookie; but, even YOU got stung at row 7... that's where I stopped and I didn't have the energy to attempt to figure it out. I use to be tenacious about these kind of challenges, even though they can be time-consuming. I hope you're up for it... and figure it out. Please keep me posted with your success or set-backs in this endeavor to solve our need to knit this baby in the round.  :thumbup:
> 
> There HAS to be a way!!!


I did 16 rows using multiple of 10 +1 (I caston 31). Knit exactly as written but knit the even rows instead of purling. Works out great.

The dark color is the piece - the white on my water bottle was just used to try to show the stitches better. Variegated dishcloth cotton was what I had nearby, but not recommended to show off a stitch pattern.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Bottom line: caston your whole 151, knit odd rows as written, knit even rows.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> We all misspell words occasionally, so it's no big deal. And then there's that [email protected]^# autocorrect that frequently changes what you type. Again, not a big deal. Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern. I appreciate it, as do many other KPers, I'm sure


Autocorrect provides me with some really funny words.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Bottom line: caston your whole 151, knit odd rows as written, knit even rows.


Even when knitting in the round?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is the stitch pattern from KnittingFool.com

http://knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=2439

Be sure to check the measurements on the pattern shown as they are not correct.

66cm (26in) circumference
46.5cm (22-1/4in) length [conversion says 18.30709]
Instructions indicate to knit to 45cm (17.716 in.)

I would be sure I'm getting what I want if I put that much work into it.

For those who want to knit in the round, see this link:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estonian-leaf-lace-cowl


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> We all misspell words occasionally, so it's no big deal. And then there's that [email protected]^# autocorrect that frequently changes what you type. Again, not a big deal. Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern. I appreciate it, as do many other KPers, I'm sure


Thanks, Clancy.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Even when knitting in the round?


Yep. They apparently didn't add extra for seaming. ("Rows" should be "rounds" and by "knit even rows," I mean knit the whole round, don't purl it.)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Yep. They apparently didn't add extra for seaming. ("Rows" should be "rounds" and by "knit even rows," I mean knit the whole round, don't purl it.)


Got it. Thanks. I'll let you know how I progress.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Got it. Thanks. I'll let you know how I progress.


Great. :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Great. :thumbup:


At this moment; I'm a Happy Camper.... I mean Knitter. I connected in the round on Row 7 and so far so good. The design is coming out as it should... so, I think I'm on the right track!!!

I know this is kind of early... but, if the design comes out right... it must be right... Right!??

I'll post again, when I'm further into this project.

AND... I thank you ALL for your help. I would not have attempted this without your guidance. I love this forum and everyone in it... You ALL have a good rest of the day... so, until I have more rows done... I'm signing out...

Thelma


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Who knows....apparently. For gosh sakes, I didn't even spell the name correctly. I should just mind my own business and quit sharing. Please disregard my post.


For some of us who have been around for awhile, it's plain to see that items have their names changed over time. Example- camisole. A hundred years ago, or so, it was an undergarment worn over a corset. Now, it's a sleeveless top, sometimes more like a tank top to be worn on it's own. Colors have changed names also. It's probably a ploy by designers to get us to buy the latest fad, and really doesn't matter otherwise.

This is a gorgeous....whatever you want to call it! I've downloaded the pattern and now have one more item on my never ending list of things I want to make. Thanks for sharing this pattern, it really is beautiful and looks like a challenging pattern too. Worth the effort, right?


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> From The Yarn Loop, an online news letter, I got this lovely pattern that I'm currently knitting. I'm having so much fun that I had to share it with you all.
> 
> http://www.theyarnloop.com/2013/08/free-pattern-download-lacy-snood-pattern


Love this pattern and will give it "a go".
Thank you.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for link, it is very pretty


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the color of the one on the pattern picture!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. This is pretty..


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Had to look!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

OH! what a beautiful cowl /snood! Thanks so much for sharing the pattern! (I don't care how it was spelled --- I knew exactly what you meant :thumbup: ). For those (like me) who cannot easily convert to knitting in the round --- could you do a provisional cast on, knit flat and then graft the ends? I did that with a cowl last year and it worked just wonderfully. I would rather graft than "sew" and I got more familiar with provisional a cast on and grafting techniques...which was relatively easy and I had fun in the learning process.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Some do like to poke fun when they can, one wonders why.
For myself, I thank you. I know my granddaughter will like this one.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I, for one, appreciate the share. Don't take any of our comments to heart!


Ditto! It's a lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Very pretty, but I thought that a "snood" was a hairnet type accessory common in the Civil War/WWII eras.


A snood was worn in medieval times. WWII they wore hairnets.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Very lovely pattern and btw.. if I stopped posting every time I made a typo or spelling error, I would be off this site a long time ago.. ignor the remarks.. and Thank-you for posting. xo ws


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

A "snoot" is a typo for "snood."  We all make mistakes now and then.



rotarian1 said:


> I've heard of snoods, but what is a snoot?


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd also like to do it in the round. Wondering if that would mean changing the orientation to have the "diamonds" facing sideways? Please someone PM me if it's figured out (facing either way!) I don't seem to get the updates to my posts anymore.

It is lovely, and I for one what to say--- thank you and I care not how it is spelled! As a typist who's fingers seem to fly, but not always connect with the intended keys- I feel your pain. My proofreading skills are quite sharp-------after I've hit send! Thanks for sharing this. I believe I've found next Christmas's gift, for several family members



Palenque1978 said:


> If you gure out how to knit it in-the-round, please, please share that info with me. I like how it's coming out... very pretty. And, I know there are others for whom I want to make this item... so, I will make it again. AND, I would LOVE to knit it in-the-round.
> 
> I began it in that fashion... then by the 5th row or so... it didn't make sense to me... so, I ripped, ripped and began anew. Now, I'm knitting it flat. I HATE sewing my knit; alas. I can usually convert so that it can be knitted in-the-round. However, of late my mind and soul is in such a turmoil (family stuff) that I'm glad that I finally have the desire to knit again. Because of the "fog"
> I'm not able to figure out. But, if I had clear instruction, some direction... I would be most appreciative.
> ...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Aren't you clever, and quick! Thank you so much. Thinking that using dishcloth cotton will make it super as a water bottle cozy as it will catch and absorb the drips! Thanks for the 10+1!



jvallas said:


> I did 16 rows using multiple of 10 +1 (I caston 31). Knit exactly as written but knit the even rows instead of purling. Works out great.
> 
> The dark color is the piece - the white on my water bottle was just used to try to show the stitches better. Variegated dishcloth cotton was what I had nearby, but not recommended to show off a stitch pattern.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Who knows....apparently. For gosh sakes, I didn't even spell the name correctly. I should just mind my own business and quit sharing. Please disregard my post.


Thank you for this pattern link. The pattern originated in Great Britain, where it is called a snood. In some other parts of the world it is called a cowl. Those among us who need to be correct also need to be aware that this is a worldwide forum and USA terms do not apply to the entire world. Historically, in the US, a snood was a device used to hold one's hair out of the way (before ponytails). The word is no longer in many American dictionaries.

This pattern is one of the prettier cowl/snood patterns I've seen and, thank goodness, is not in super bulky yarn, so I am truly happy to have it. Thanks again :~).


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link and who cares if you spelled it wrong. We are not perfect and should not act as if we were. It's a great pattern.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Aren't you clever, and quick! Thank you so much. Thinking that using dishcloth cotton will make it super as a water bottle cozy as it will catch and absorb the drips! Thanks for the 10+1!


You're quite welcome. If I don't end up ripping it out, I probably _will _make yet another water bottle cozy. As you said, dishcloth cotton works beautifully for them.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

settermom said:


> OH! what a beautiful cowl /snood! Thanks so much for sharing the pattern! (I don't care how it was spelled --- I knew exactly what you meant :thumbup: ). For those (like me) who cannot easily convert to knitting in the round --- could you do a provisional cast on, knit flat and then graft the ends? I did that with a cowl last year and it worked just wonderfully. I would rather graft than "sew" and I got more familiar with provisional a cast on and grafting techniques...which was relatively easy and I had fun in the learning process.


unfortunately, the caston and off portions aren't the ends that get seamed. The edges do.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Unfortunately, the caston and off portions aren't the ends that get seamed. The edges do.


 (If you don't mind the design sideways, you could switch the dimensions around as mentioned in a post further down from yours.)


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Love the pattern & plan to use it soon. I've seen "snood" used 2 ways-for that hair net type thingy & interchangeably for cowl. Doesn't matter what you call it, it's pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

It is gorgeous, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> .... The pattern originated in Great Britain, where it is called a snood. In some other parts of the world it is called a cowl. .... Historically, in the US, a snood was a device used to hold one's hair out of the way (before ponytails). The word is no longer in many American dictionaries.


Ah, thank you for the clarification. I did wonder.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Great. :thumbup:


Progress report to jvallas and everyone else:

I'm knitting in the round with the pattern just at it is. I've done three of the 16- row repeats and it looks GREAT!

Knitting this in-the-round is the way to go, so no seam sewing at the end makes for a "cleaner" look... of course I didn't have to tell you all this. Nevertheless, I found it necessary to use stitch markers to keep myself "honest" and on track.

When I finish this item, I'll have darling daughter take a photo for posting in here. (I'm still in the 20th Century... no cell phone, or any of those fancy gadgets).

It's a time-consuming project, well it is for me. But, the young woman for whom I intends to receive it lives in Maryland... she's sure to have it way before our next winter arrives. LOL (You know us... with a bunch of WIPs in the wings. I finished one two days ago... still have 4 important WIPs... now, I've added this one... Woe is me! LOL (I've attached a photo of the current WIP waiting to be finished)

Give it a go, it truly is lovely and makes one feel happy as the lacy pattern begins to emerge.

By the by, I took the yarn that I'm using from my stash and the color, believe it or not, is the color shown on the pattern: Mint.

I thank you all for your suggestions and support.
Thelma


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Progress report to jvallas and everyone else:
> 
> I'm knitting in the round with the pattern just at it is. I've done three of the 16- row repeats and it looks GREAT!...


Good for you, & thanks for the pattern info! Hope you're enjoying the project!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

cainchar said:


> A "snoot" is a typo for "snood."  We all make mistakes now and then.


LOL.... I just now read your entry.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello Everyone.... I want you to know that I've not finished the snood because I got sick with upper-respiratory "stuff"... ugh!! I was making great progress until then... almost finished. 

The bad thing is that while I was sick and out-of-it.... I attempted to knit and I messed it up... and then couldn't figure out where I was and I had to rip, rip, rip... but, not all the way... I had sense enough to know that I was sick and should just put it away until I felt better. 

So, last night because I'm was feeling better...I'm not completely rid of it. Nevertheless, I was able to get back to it... figure out where I was on the existing snood.... marked my work with stitch markers... marked the pattern with post-it, made the appropriated notes in my notebook and began again... making progress; after a few rounds, I inserted a lifeline.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks, that is a really necklace pattern.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jvallas said:


> (If you don't mind the design sideways, you could switch the dimensions around as mentioned in a post further down from yours.)


I solved that problem by knitting it in the round.

ALSO, I finally finished it... but, had to wait for someone with a camera to take a photo to show it off you you all. You'll notice that the mint color is in two shades... I had the amount of yarn with the lighter color mint in my stash, per the pattern it should have been enough... but, nay... I needed 200g... not 100. So, I looked through my stash again and found a full ball of Karabella's Aurora 8 in a mint color very close to what I needed( had it in my stash for at least 8 years!)... alas, it' was only 50g per skein... so, I had to buy another to complete the job. But, I figured the stash was free, because I had it already... so, buying $9 worth of yarn was a bargain for this lovely snood.

The photo treatment is okay, but, I truly enjoyed knitting it.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Very pretty.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty, thanks


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you, both. The color(s) in the photo didn't come out as vibrant and pretty as they truly are. But, you get the idea. And, knitted in the round, so no seaming.


----------

